# what to do with weepy soap?



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i have soap that is probably about a year old. the oils are coming out of the soap and pooling on the edges. i hope that makes sense, from what i read it means that one of my oils was not fresh when i made the soap. :help: so what do i do with it now? i hate to throw it away, if i grate it for laundry soap i get yellow streaks on the clothes. ideas?

GCPete's wife (previously idigpotatoes)


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Does it smell OK, no rancid smell? If the smell is OK I would grate it up and rebatch it in an old Crockpot.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Is this CP/HP soap?? If so, my guess is you are not seeing oils weeping from the soap, but water that is attracted by the naturally occurring glycerin in the soap. 

With the warmer & more humid conditions, this is not unusual at all. Simply wipe them down!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

sorry, duplicate post


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

its cold process soap in bars. it sits in my bin of soap and it gets a brown oil film on the edge. its to thick to just wipe off. i tried trimming it off and occassionally its in an air bubble near the edge of the soap bar too. the soap is just for around the house so i guess we will just use it, i didnt scent that batch so it just smells like soap.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can grate it up and melt it with a little liquid, then pour it in a mold.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

hmmmm this doesn't sound like oil to me, especially if it's brown in color and showing up in air bubbles. It could be pockets of lye. Does the soap have an "off" smell to it? If so, it could be rancid oils. Do you know how to zap test it?


----------

